# Sedation for colonscopy



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been advised that I will be under twilight sedation for my procedure next week. After doing some research, I'm a bit nervous. How many of you that have had this (I guess it's the IV and you're not fully unconscious, you can move, but you're not supposed to feel anything)? Did anyone wake up during this? Did anyone actually feel the procedure? I was anally raped as a child by someone close to me and have a fear of anything entering or coming close to that part of my body, I'm afraid that if I'm not totally out, I will kick or do some worse harm to my doc in an effort to keep him from putting the instrument in and if I wake up during the procedure, I may freak if I feel it in me.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Everyone is different... some say the sedative puts them totally out... some are still aware... but you are in a sedated state you really don't care ...I was in a state of sedation and awareness with mine... off and on.. I woke at times... but not fully awake.. I saw them remove my polyps... and asked questions.. that I am aware of.. and remember,.... in the sedated state.. I have no recall at all..Perhaps if you tell them... of your situation... they will adjust your dose to give you a deeper sedation...My doctor gives a combination of sedation and pain med... Versed and Demerol... it provides a very nice sedated rest for the procedure...


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Interesting. I can't imagine what it would be like to wake up and see my intestine on the tv screen. A nice sedated rest would be good. I think I will call and talk to the nurse on Monday, but I'd still like to hear about other people's experiences with this. I'm not quite sure I trust it............ I've been put fully under several times for shoulder surgery and I always come out of it fairly well, a bit on the chilly side, and I eat like a bloody tiger that hasn't eaten in awhile afterwards. I know that costs more and involves more, but there's just something about the thought of being able to wake up that scares the #### out of me, literally.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

It was interesting... to see, I can see the pictures of it in my mind of what I saw.. as though it were yesterday... I have had three procedures in 2 years... and I can only remember the first.... and the third coming to a point of consciousness that I recall events of it.. the second... I remember nothing... Even events after each are blurry I was in the "state" for awhile after coming home... Well plan on being hungry after.... as the prep cleans you out pretty good.. for the first.. because of the polyps being removed.. I had to stay on liquids for a few days.. then low residue...The other two... it was get me food on the way home... see that I remember!!!! My good ole IBS kept me regular... didn't even get a full day with no stools.... started to kick in... shortly after eating......


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I hope they don't have to remove anything on me because I'm a bear if I don't eat anything but liquids for a couple of days. I'll just have to hibernate in my condo. he he he he. Good old IBS, I guess if you can't count on anything else, you can count on it.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Honugirl,I am usually a lightweight when it comes to meds so I don't understand whay I did not fall all the way asleep, I only remember a little pain once and I heard him say I am at the very end of your colon(I guess the part right by the appendix) I said ouch and heard him say give her some more. I had the maximum allowed for versed. You might want to ask them about a new drug I keep hearing about, I think its called propafol(?) something like that. They say it is wonderful and knocks you right out. Please don't cancel your prep as I did 2 times out of fear I had cancer. The scope really is pretty much a breeze. As for the Miralax, I have only heard good things about it. Just ask Opponn, she says it is great and has no taste.Good luck,DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Desertflower. I'll check on the new med. Maybe they already use it. It's weird. It just hit me the other day that they were going to stick the camera "you know where" and I just freaked. I mean, I knew all along where it was going, but it just hit me like a ton of bricks. Maybe because I was preoccupied with some other stuff before (like going to see my honey!)


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

honugirl-Hello! I've been scoped now 3 times. My first was the worst but it was b/c I had major inflammation(I have ulcerative colitis). But, I don't really remember anything at all. The last two, I don't really remember much. All I know is that I'm taken into a room and next thing I know I'm not in that room anymore! Its over! I don't really remember any pain--there's one turn they do that I know has hurt, but nothing to bad at all! They'll watch you closely so they'll know if they need to give you more drugs. My last one they did--I was being a wee bit onery! Also, ask for Miralax! Its awesome! No taste whatsoever! You take 2 ducolax with it(I'm advised 2 hours b/f starting the Miralax). There's little cramping and it cleans you out nicely. Plus, it allows you to rest at night and that is nice. I mix my Miralax with either 7Up or Gatorade. I don't like it with just water, but that's just me! Best wishes with everything! Hope its smooth sailing for you!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, that's what I have to do tomorrow. Fill that prescription for Miralax before it expires. I'll get some gatorade. I have trouble drinking water on a normal day, much less with something in it. Good to hear that I might not have to camp out on the floor of the bathroom over night. I'm also going to call the nurse tomorrow and plead my case to mega-sedation. I don't want to feel anything. I don't want to see anything, hear anything, or feel anything. Maybe some pics at the end after it's all over would be nice, I'll look at them when I wake up. It's nice to hear that people have been having decent experiences with this whole thing. I fear the pain from it. I remember the pain as a kid when all the abuse was happening and several times I just wanted to crawl in a hole and die. I really hope it's not like that.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I had versed and I can honestly say I dont remember a thing! They said I was alert and talking the whole time, but I have no memory of it at all. One minute I was told to turn on my side....the next I was home on the couch and it felt like I just woke up from a nap. I was told I dressed myself, got a ride home, and drank 24 oz. of coffee before "waking" on the couch.I would never know they did anything(including biopsies) if I hadnt gotten pictures!


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's nice to see that no one had the same experience as me. They didn't give me enough of the sedative and I woke up a few minutes into it. I was in a ton of pain too. I felt like the doctor was trying to shove a metal pole from my insides to my outsides. I guess I must have been feeling it when he was taking the biopsies. I was crying and crying and then I started being pretty uncooperative so they gave me a huge dose of the sedative. The nice/horrible thing about that sedative is you can still talk and stuff but not remember it. I was not being nice to the doctor. I told him it was the most traumatizing thing that's ever happened to me among other things that I don't remember. After that it took me quite a while to come out of it and I was throwing up a lot too. They had my boyfriend come sit with me in the recovery room as soon as I was done and I kept asking him the same question over and over again, which I don't remember. After he had been in there with me for about an hour I looked at him and asked how he got in there. It was weird. It was like I just woke up and don't remember any of our conversations. I had to spend a lot of time in recovery since I was throwing up but they finally let me go home. It was not a good experience. I'll probably ask to be put all the way under next time.


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

I've posted this before but I wish that I had asked what my doctor what they had given me. I was also very nervous the day before - as everyone, I think, can understand.My doctor told me that the anastheseologist at the clinic is great and he was right. I was a bit nervous but he promised me that I wouldn't remember a thing and it's unbelievable how true that was! I remember lying on my side and then I remember waking up. And once I was up, I was alert and feeling great. I hung out there for a bit and they gave me something to eat and make sure I was fine and then I was off. I wish everyone's experience would be as positive as mine.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

It seems like most people have had decent experiences with this whole thing. But, I still am going to talk to the nurse and make sure I'm not going to feel anything. I wish my guy was going to be there with me. Maybe I'll bring along my bear he gave me. Was anyone able to do stuff the day after? (for example I do want to referee hockey on Saturday).


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

*honugirl* A friend of mine told me she went shopping after and I was a bit skeptical but to be honest, I felt so good after I went out for a coffee and then got my nails done!! I think I was so happy just because it was so much better than I had feared. I think, depending on the sedation, some people feel a lot drowsier than I did. I would think that the odds are in your favour that you would be fine the next day.Good Luck!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Normally after surgery, I do pretty well. I'm able to walk around the mall, eat, etc. it makes me feel good to hear that I'll probably be back to doing what I want to do very soon after.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

honugirl-i've actually went shopping after having the procedure done. now, i don't remember anything, but i've went. the day after i'm great! you know, maybe if you tell the nurses what happened to you in the past, they'll be sure to be extra comforting to you and such. but i promise you, i don't remember to much at all! don't worry, things will be o.k. for you! remember too to drink clear gatorade! its really good too!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going gatorade shopping in a bit. Clear gatorade. I remember seeing it at the store, but I can't remember what flavors they had. I might have to go to Canada because they have the best flavor of powerade. It's clear and it tastes like a mixture of grape and strawberry nerds candy. Yum! Good to know that people seem to be up and about afterwards because I'm one of those that's just not into having someone sit around and take care of me. Well, the only person I want taking care of me is 3,000 miles away.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow.. you guys are brave... In my hospital... you must have someone there to drive you home.or they will not proceed witht the test. They tell you to go home and eat light and rest for the remainder of the day... and not to make any big decisions that day... d/t your judgement might not be as clear as normal.. The next day things are activity as usual...I know for me... I usually sleep a good part of the afternoon... and by night feel ok.. I know the ride home is usually foggy.. my son stops to get me breakfast and we go home and eat it.. then I sleep and chill out..I know the nurse has told me on two occasions.. they have given me the max dose..... they can for the discomfort... In my hospital... also... you must pass gas before you can leave.. once you do that and can sit up and talk... you are released to go home.. they call your ride... and wheel you out to put you in the car...


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've got someone to drive me home. That's a start. It's a good thing I'm not refereeing that night... he he he. Too many big decisions to make on the ice. My procedure is later in the day, 3 pm, so I guess I shouldn't schedule anything the following morning, which stinks because that's when the plush games are. Grrrrrrrr. Oh god, if I have to pass gas, I'll probably be there forever.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh yeah, I've always had someone drive me--I'm too loopy for that! Usually my husband, mom and dad are all there with me. The last time, we went to Mathis Brothers and we picked out a table and chairs. Yeah, I didn't remember what it looked like--my husband pretty much choose it! So, when it arrived, I loved it! Its funny! I always sleep on the way home on and off and usually do the rest of the day as well...blissful sleep at that....Honugirl, I know what gatorade you're talking about! Its yummy!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, after my shoulder surgeries I generally fall asleep in the car on the way home. I guess it's a good thing that you picked out something you like!







mmm, that gatorade is so good. I love grape and stawberry nerds. I think I'll have to get that flavor. I've got the miralax. I think I'll start eating less tomorrow and not very much at all on Wednesday, then the clear liquid Thursday/Friday.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by honugirl AKA Accident Girl:It seems like most people have had decent experiences with this whole thing. But, I still am going to talk to the nurse and make sure I'm not going to feel anything. I wish my guy was going to be there with me. Maybe I'll bring along my bear he gave me. Was anyone able to do stuff the day after? (for example I do want to referee hockey on Saturday).


Oh, I was fine as soon as the sedation wore off. I didnt even feel like they did anything to me. I just felt very empty and needed to eat!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I just talked to the nurse. No hockey







on Saturday.







But, I get to ask for extra sedation. Thank you! I hope it works. I know I'm going to end up hungry. A hungry, hungry hippo. Thanks for all the experiences. Please keep then coming maybe by friday, I'll finally be convinced that it'll be ok.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

It will be ok... just keep thinking positive... We are scared of the procedure... scared of the outcome... but when it is finally over... we have relief..... and really the worst part it the prep.. the rest is just blissful sedation..


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I like how you put that Prudy, blissful sedation. I really hope it goes like that.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

honugirlThe procedure is really nothing Its the prep and afterwards it varies Sometimes I fel Ok and I want to eat other times I am so grogy and sick I just want to sleep forverver and sometimes its just a nap.Butyou will be OK within a short period of time after the anesthesia wears offKaren


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

God, this prep stuff sucks, and to think I'm only 27, I've got years of this left. Maybe I'll invent a vacuum cleaner to just suck the #### out of me in an instant and it'll be all over.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Good luck Honogirl, I Know the prep sucks, just think it will be over soon







. You will be fine, the procedure is really a breeze.Df


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Woops, meant Honugirl, sorry


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Quite alright with the spelling.







I woke up last night and almost headed to the bloody emergency room. I ended up doubled on the floor in the bathroom, sweating, in severe pain, I thought I'd bursted my intestines or something. It sucked. I'm still in a lot of pain.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Honugirl,Are you feeling any better yet?Df


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for checking up on me Desertflower, If I died today, it wouldn't be soon enough. I'm ready for this to be all over with. This cramping is unbelievable. I feel like I'm going to throw up, but I never do. I have some pretty serious pain on my right side, that's where it's the worst. Maybe once I'm finished with the miralax it'll be all over and maybe I won't be in as much pain. I'm really hungry now too, I don't think that's helping at all either.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

man, I wish you could have gotten Visicol for your prep, all it did to me is make me #### my brains out all night. No pain, nausea, just bloated feeling.BTW, when is the test, did you say tomorrow?DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

About 3 pm tomorrow (West coast time). That's going to be so bad. I'm going to be so hungry by then. I'm already feeling it. All of the pain has been started from just the Dulcolax, I haven't even started the Miralax yet. I've got about another half hour of bliss. It's almost time to move my laptop into the bathroom. Then at least I've got a DVD player for the next few hours.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, I have always heard that Dulcolax can cause the cramps really bad. I hope it gets better when you start the Miralax. I see your from Washington, I am from Texas and if you can get Visicol down here, you could of surely gotten it in WA. I just hate to see someone suffer from the prep as you are, sorry I keep rambling about Visicol, it is the only prep I will ever use and the scope I had last week was my 1st.Now, make sure you have some vaseline to put on the rear after every movement as eventually you will start burning down there. If you have any wipes, like baby wipes they will help also. Do you have lots of magazines in there also? I know you are nervous and scared, I was a wreck, the biggest baby ever but I made it and you will too. Just keep thinking how it will all be over with tomorrow and what a good rest you will have. Please know I will say a prayer for you and will be thinking of you. Let me know how things went.DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Desertflower, thanks so much for your uplifting thoughts. I'm hanging in there. I've finished drinking the miralax and I personally don't think there was much in there left after all the Dulcolax, but yet, it still keeps coming. Lots of cramps. I've never had to drink so much fluid in such a short amount of time. I've began watching National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation (yes, I know it's the wrong time of year, but it makes me laugh). I've got the Kandoo kids wipes and the Vaseline, so my butt's not too sore. Just my stomach aches, like I'm going to be sick, but I never am, it's kind of frustrating. It's even more frustrating when I want to talk to my boyfriend all the way across the country and have to keep telling him I'll call him back in 5 minutes after my butt explodes.....It'll be all over tomorrow. I'll be able to eat again. Not quite sure where I'm going, but I guarantee it'll have a lot of food!


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Christmas Vacation, loved that movie. I think you picked a good one to watch, makes you laugh and keeps your spirits up. That explosive running to the bathroom will eventually ease up and I know what you mean when you said not much left in there but just keeps coming out. You will know when you are running clear as it will look like Pee. You might still have a little bit of, well how to put this, ok, tiny pieces of stuff in there as well. That is normal as I worried about it until the nurse at the surgery center took a look,yep I went 3 more times once I got to the hospital. I wish I could tell you what to do about the cramping. I had so little of it that it was not a problem. Now the bloating was a different story. Man, I don't know how you can even think about eating. I did not eat a thing until the next day after the test(felt to cleaned out)







I did however want a big Dr. Pepper, I was dying of thirst.I will be up pretty late if you need to talk, so write back if ya feel like it. Oh btw did you find out what sedative and pain killer you will be getting? Just curious.DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Desertflower, I really appreciate you talking to me through this, it's making it a lot easier.I love Christmas Vacation. There is nothing funnier than that video. I knew I just needed to laugh. I know just about every work to it, so I'm sure I annoyed my neighbor next door by singing along with the theme song.







I'm peeing out my butt now. It's just like water with some little flecks of something in it, but not much. I think the dulcolax is out of my system now, so I'm not cramping as much, but I can feel my intestines working. They are moving all around like a giant caterpillar inside. It's a little strange. I always think about food, I think it's the hockey player in me. When I was at the Olympic Training Center and we would run and power skate every morning, then come in for breakfast, we'd load up, then stare at they rhythmic gymnasts as they ate 1/2 bowl of cottage cheese and a 1/2 a pear. They'd ask us if we were going to eat the entire tray of food. We'd answer back "of course". It was great. I already know where I'm going tomorrow too. I'm taking my ride to the Olive Garden. Yum!! To make things easier, I'm probably going to be the only person there with my bear, but my guy gave it to me and it will be like having him there with me, since he can't be there in person.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Sounds like you are completely cleared out now. You may still go several more times so don't be alarmed. I am so glad the cramping is easing up. That must of been horrible, I can't stand having stomache cramps, I am a baby. I was wondering why you are having to have the colonoscopy? For me it was the alternating bouts of constipation and diarrhea. I am more of a c girl though. I also had rectal bleeding that I ignored for years(GP kept telling me it was from hemorrhoids),up until the night of Jan 10th when I had a very bad bout of D and when I looked down, there was blood all over the surface of the(stuff). I continued to cramp all night long with major colon spasms but everytime I would run to the loo it would be just thick red blood coming out. Scared the hell out of me. Did it three more times the next day. Got into the Gastro pretty quick and finally had the scope. Turned out good, at least I think good. He removed 4 small polyps, said I had some diverticulosis and an internal hemm. I go back on the 22nd for results of the polyps. He is pretty sure they were benign, but if any pre cancer in them said they got them in time. THANK GOD. unfortunately polyps and some colon cancer run in my family so I was really freaked.So what other movies do you have to watch? I am sitting here watching the sitcom reruns of Will and Grace, I love that show, so funny. Have you ever watched it? So Honu how old are you? I am 35(just turned 35) had to say that, don't want to get old








BTW, I am sorry your guy is so far away right now. Is he military? Well hope things are settling down for you a little, try not to worry, not much longer to go and then you will be enjoying that Olive Garden, which by the way is one of my all time favs. They have them all over the Dallas area.DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm getting a little tired now of peeing out my rear end every 20 minutes, but, I've got the wipes and the vaseline, so it's not too bad. So far, I've moved out of the bathroom and back to the tv, so I've seen CSI, the Simpson's, and a couple of other things that I can't remember. They're doing the colonoscopy because I've had pain, mostly on the right side, but some on the left side and constant constipation, a little bleeding here and there. I'm home now, so it's kind of a good time to do it (before hurricane season hits and I go back to work out in the field if I so choose, and if my body allows me to). We also don't know my family history because I was adopted, so I think that's another good reason to have it done early. I'm 27, almost 28, going on 50 as some of my friends like to say. I've seen Will and Grace, pretty funny. I watched it the last time I flew out to visit my guy. As for where he is, well, he lives in Secaucus, NJ. We met in Key West last year while working for FEMA after hurricane Wilma. It was a nice 30 day romance that has kept right on going. I went to visit him last month and I'm going back out at the end of this month to see him again too. He lives only about 3 miles from Manhattan, so lots to do!It's interesting that you live in Dallas, I worked with one guy from a town near there who raises cattle and my friend's parents live in Denton. Very cool! I've always wanted to go to Dallas. One more day and Olive Garden, here I come!!!Personally, I think that instead of doing these 2 days a week all day, my doc should just do these every day, but in the morning so I don't have to wait all day to eat!!!


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Honu,Sorry, fell asleep watching the Golden Girls last night. I hope you are much better with the butt pee







this morning. I will be thinking of ya this afternoon, the worst of your ordeal is over now. Man, now you have me thinking about olive Garden, might have to have some dinner there tonight!!!! Let me know how it all goes, ok!!!!Good luck and remember you will do fine.DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Desertflower!My butt peeing seems to have slowed down a bit. I haven't gone in a few hours (ok, I was sleeping, but that's a good thing). I woke up early this morning and gave my guy his customary wake up call (poor guy, was out late to a meeting, then he's a volunteer fireman and got a call last night, so he got to sleep at about 2 am and gets up at 4:30 for work). I'm ready for food. The Olive Garden will be good tonight. Yum! I love the Portobello Mushroom Ravioli. I love the Golden Girls. I watch them about 4 times a day. Ok, maybe not that much, but a lot.







It's one of my favorite shows ever. I love Sophia.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

honugirl-just wanted to wish you luck with everything today! hope it all goes smoothly for you! best wishes!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks! I'll let everyone know how it goes when I'm done today, and what I eat for dinner!I'm going stir crazy. It's still another hour and a half until I go. I think I'm ready. I have my ipod ready with Phantom of the Opera, my bear that my guy gave me is ready to go. My ride has had her reminder call.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

BTW, I love Christmas Vacation! Its awesome! Every Christmas, my whole family gets together to watch it! I love Randy Quaid in it! So funny! Esp when he's in his bathrobe and he yells to Clark "Sh#$$###&S Full!!" Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

OMG, I love that part too! It's so funny. Well, it's over. I don't think they didn't give me enough sedation so I felt them taking the biopsies and stuff. Ewwwww. No polyps, but some imflammation. I also had some unlcerations in the rectum, whether that was from the prep or from something else remains to be seen. It's over. Thank goodness. I made it. Would I do it again? Maybe. I'm sure I'll have to at some point, but for now, I will relish in the fact that it's over. Plus I now have a nifty name bracelet, those ever so fashionable hospital ones.


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Honugirl,Been thinking about ya today. You have not reported in yet, so please let me know how you are as soon as you can. I hope the scope was what alot of us were telling you about it and you had an easy time.God Bless,DF


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Honu,Just saw your post, we must have been writing at the same time







I am so glad it is over for you. So that is great you had no polyps but what are they saying about the inflammation? Could it be Ulcerative Colitis or something? I hope its not but if it is Z_girl can give u some tips. She was great to me with all my fears as I really thought I had UC.Anyways I am glad you are ok.Df


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thank you desert flower! you're sweet! i was reading in some of you previous posts and you stated your in the Dallas area. I've been there tons of times! I have family in that area and the Houston area too! I live in Midwest City, OK though--but I love it! Small world....Honugirl, I'm soooooooooo thrilled that all went good and especially now that its all over with! Now, if you do have to have more, you'll be prepared. Heck, I had 3 done in less than a year, but that was b/c when I was diagnosed, I was pretty severe.....yuck, but I'm better now!! Yay!!


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Z_girl,What a small world as my family is originally from Oklahoma. My 2 aunts and uncle are from a little town called Hobart, it is near Altus. My Mother was born there. I am in OK quite a bit. I live in Dallas Co. but reside in Grand Prairie, Tx. I have actually been thinking about moving to OK in the future. I have a brother who lives in Poteau, Ok as well.So how have you been? I will be better once I get the results of my biopsies(polyps and otherwise). I don't understand why he wanted to wait a whole month for me to come in and discuss things, maybe he wanted to see how the high fiber diet goes 1st. I am scared of all that fiber, real good for diverticulosis but can aggravate IBS, I have been bad as I have not started it yet







oh well just have to see.Take care,DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I will ask for more sedation next time though. i felt the little chunks being taken for the biopsies. Yuck, and I remember them talking and I remember waking up and looking at the tv for a really long time wishing it was over, but for some reason I couldn't say anything, it was strange. I was listening to Phantom of the Opera beforehand because I just adore the play and the movie and one of the nurses thought that was a little strange, another nurse thought it was cool.


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

honugirl - I'm so glad it's all over for you and sorry for the pain and discomfort. I find it so upsetting when I hear people say how unpleasant or even uncomfortable their experience was. Knowing how simple it was for me, and I have to assume it was just the right doctor (and the right prep!), I wish it could be like that for everyone and then people wouldn't have to freak out with worry before like I, and probably everyone else, did.At least it's over!


----------

